# Speed delimit options for JDM R35's



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I know a few people have JDM cars on route (except davew as he's not as hardcore as he used to be), so some info for you..













HKS Technical Factory have released the first standalone 180km/h speed limit defeat for the R35 GT-R. Other tuners like Mine’s and Power House Amuse have had products to remove the speed limiter based around ECU modifications but this is the first standalone product to do it to my knowledge. The VAC connects to your ECU harness and offers and on/off switch for some reason.

Expected to be priced at 96,000 JPY / £480

Garage Saurus and Autoselect have already received their VAC and are playing around with it on their own GT-R. Expect an update once their done with testing.












The other good news is that a cleaver UK electronics company has developed a similar product, which came out last week and is now on my R35. It's also alot cheaper at only £179 + vat etc.. with mph convert options is another £179.

The delimiter will remove the 180 KMH / 112 MPH factory programmed road speed limit which is standard to all Japanese imported Nissan R35 GT-R models.

For vehicles which also require a speedometer conversion from KMH to MPH, there is an additional output wire which can be connected to the speedometer speed signal input wire.

Overview And Installation

The Engine Control Unit on the Japanese home market Nissan R35 is pre programmed with a road speed limit of approximately 112 MPH, although with most converted speedometers, this will appear to take effect when the speedometer is reading around 120MPH. At this speed, engine performance is restricted to inhibit further acceleration.

Speed information is supplied to the ECU via the vehicles CAN (Controller Area Network) system, which can be found at the ECU as a twisted pair of wires. The CAN system carries a vast amount of vehicle data between controllers, some of which is used to enforce the road speed limit.

The delimiter works by analysing the vehicle data stream and re-writing the appropriate information to the ECU so as to defeat the factory limit function. This simply allows the vehicle to achieve the maximum designed road speed without restriction, the delimiter does not enhance normal engine performance in any way. 

The delimiter is installed directly to the wiring at the ECU, behind the dash area on the passenger side of the vehicle. The delimiter wiring loom has pre-bulleted CAN wire connections fitted and is supplied with bullet connectors for installation to the cut ends of the vehicle CAN Bus wiring. The only other connections required are to a 12v+ power supply and to a good ground point.

The delimiter features CAN activity detection and will automatically switch off when vehicle CAN activity has ceased.

Full installation instructions are supplied with the unit, average installation time is approximately 40 minutes for delimiting and another hour for speedometer conversion if this is required. It is advisable to use a set of high quality, ratchet type crimpers to install the bullet connectors to the vehicle CAN wires and soldered connections for the power and speedometer wiring.

Wiring Details


White / Blue - CAN HI & CAN LO (LOOM)
White / Green - CAN HI & CAN LO (ECU)
Red - 12V+ Supply
Black - 0V Ground
Green - MPH Speedometer signal


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

good info for futures R35 owners.Thx for share it


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent post Ben. Many thanks for sharing the info with the forum.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Q: does the HKS need splicing to join the ECU harness?


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

That is definately ALOT easier on the wallet than HKS' solution, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm impressed! Did the GTR beat the 911 Turbo, M3 and R8 around Rockingham in the Car Magazine feature with it's speed limiter in place :smokin:


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Can u kindly tell me where I can order the UK product? I need one now!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hey Ben, thats fighting talk up north!!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

this is great. i'll be ordering one of these.

one question though is does this product stop the over speed warning light from coming on? once it comes on it will stay on until the car is restarted.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Armed English said:


> I'm impressed! Did the GTR beat the 911 Turbo, M3 and R8 around Rockingham in the Car Magazine feature with it's speed limiter in place :smokin:


it sure did, the day after coming out the container. But the Rockingham circuit was such that top speed wasn't an issue. Would like to do some timed runs of Silverstone etc..

tokyo- i havn't noticed it or any error messages

doggie- tbc but i doubt it

Jspeed- u have pm

davew- what can i say i though you were jdm ! once you were my hero with one of the first OS GTR that was in same league as say the Super Lemon


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

so how does one go about ordering either of these? would like one of the asap.


----------



## msia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ben, just got my R35... HKS VAC far too expensive. Please PM me regarding where I can get the UK-based delimiter please! Many thanks


----------



## GT-RRR (May 13, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I know a few people have JDM cars on route (except davew as he's not as hardcore as he used to be), so some info for you..
> 
> This is absoultely fantastic.....Thank you!!! Now all i need is an english owner's manual!!
> 
> Once again, THANK YOU!!


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

So for delimit purpose would all of you have chosen this over Mines ECU? 

Mines add 0.1 bar boost. Isn't that a much better option? 

TokyoGTR, I suppose you wanted this because the Mines ECU wasn't out then?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

First said:


> So for delimit purpose would all of you have chosen this over Mines ECU?
> 
> Mines add 0.1 bar boost. Isn't that a much better option?
> 
> TokyoGTR, I suppose you wanted this because the Mines ECU wasn't out then?


not really. i just didn't realize the mine's would offer other performance enhancements. if i'm going to void the warranty, might as well get some tweaks along the way. the .1 boost, better torque curve plus speed delimit were all a bonus. also, it's just come out that the hks system switches off the satnav while it's on. not sure what the other product does. being in japan i actually use the satnav.


----------



## OO55_GTR (Jun 9, 2008)

*GTR Noobie..*

Hi Everyone..

Just got my R35.. And have some questions.. I know they might sound novice, but please answer, as I am ready to spend to get what i want, but don't want to be an idiot who just spends money on something he doesn't need..

1) How can I change language from Japanese to English? Is it even possible??
2) I'd like a nicer deeper exhaust sound, is there anything out there in UK that does it? Or do I need to import it from Japan?
3) Can I upgrade or change a firmware on Sat Nav to work in UK?
4) I read about different delimiting options, but confused.. Besides price.. Which option is better the UK co one or MINE's? And can MINEs one be fitted by someone in UK??

Thanks!!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I think all you need to know with regards to the Mine's parts are on our webpage:

R35Parts

The ECU needs to be sent to us in Japan, but it can be mapped & delimited and returned to you within a week. Any competent garage can swap the ECU for you, and full instructions are provided in English.

I also have a Titan II exhaust in stock if you would like to change the exhaust. Drop me a mail if you'd like a quote.

I don't know about the Satnav, but as far as I'm aware there isn't an English language option for the JDM model.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*nissan fight back at tuners ?*

mmm seems that new released GTR's in Japan are having problems removing the speed limiter for street use.


"By the way, I heard HKS VAC and reflash ECU cannot use for the newly made R35s. 
One of our customer's bought new R35 in may, and installed a VAC to delimit the speed limiter but it didn't work. So this R35 owner went to HKS and installed the new version VAC, went for techtom reflash and tried their ECU, but both failed. That means Nissan promptly took measures to block the aftermarket electric devices.  "


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

lucky for me then. my car just had it's 2nd service done (which turned out to be the oil filter etc, not the high performance service) and i can definitely state that the mine's ecu still works perfectly. took it to 250 today no problem.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

do nissan decide whether you need a high performance service by interrogating the car's computer to see how you've been driving or do you tell them you want a high performance service if for example you've been doing trackdays?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

interesting question. they actually checked the quality of the brake fluid, the brake pads, and then make a decision based on that. they said if i'd stayed out for another 10laps at fuji then i would have needed it now.


----------



## JacquesElliott (Feb 8, 2014)

*What website could I use?*

Hi Guys,was just wondering if anyone could possible help me with a website where I could look at a speed delimiter for my 2008 GTR.Any help would be hugely appreciated


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

JacquesElliott said:


> Hi Guys,was just wondering if anyone could possible help me with a website where I could look at a speed delimiter for my 2008 GTR.Any help would be hugely appreciated



Your best bet is not to bother with a delimiter module and to just skip to getting an Ecutek tune or a Cobb Accessport and loading up a map to fix the issues (while netting yourself some more power at the same time).


----------



## JacquesElliott (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you so much,now only question is where to I get a hold of these items??Any websites please?:bowdown1:


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

JacquesElliott said:


> Thank you so much,now only question is where to I get a hold of these items??Any websites please?:bowdown1:


Any number of GT-R vendors. The OP - GTC is a vendor for both of these products.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

JacquesElliott said:


> Hi Guys,was just wondering if anyone could possible help me with a website where I could look at a speed delimiter for my 2008 GTR.Any help would be hugely appreciated


Woah 6 year old thread bump lol

Email us for some racerom [email protected]


----------

